# Mystery Roll of B&W



## 2framesbelowzero (May 17, 2006)

I bought a roll of B&W film in a drugstore in Leeuwarden.
I exposed the film and now I want to develop it.
The thing is the cassette just says 'black & white film'... no other info.

So what is the default chemical to use to develop the roll?

E6?


----------



## Unimaxium (May 17, 2006)

You should use black-and-white chemicals to develop the film, unless it says C-41 somewhere on it. Definitely don't use E6.

Just take it to a lab and they should know what to do.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 17, 2006)

no further info printed on the casing anywhere.
just in case any of our Dutch forum members read this - its HEMA
Black & White.

thanks for the reply.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 17, 2006)

Are you planning on developing it yourself?

If so you could cut off the first 200mm of the roll and develop it as for an average 200 iso film.  There may be more information printed above the sprocket holes.


----------



## Torus34 (May 18, 2006)

What was the ASA?


----------



## ThomThomsk (May 18, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> no further info printed on the casing anywhere.
> just in case any of our Dutch forum members read this - its HEMA
> Black & White.
> 
> thanks for the reply.



Go here:

http://www.apug.org/forums/

and search for HEMA. I did that and a number of threads came up in the Nederlandse forums. I don't read Dutch, but I think someone was saying that HEMA is Ilford FP4+.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 19, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the advice and info.
I speak Dutch too. Thanks for the FP4 tip..excellent.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 19, 2006)

Oh and also.. i think the film is 400/27


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 19, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Are you planning on developing it yourself?




No, but I posted in here b/c I wanted advice from those who do.


Thanks again/


----------



## NickP (May 19, 2006)

i dont know all the tech terms but in my class in school we use tri X and it tells the exact names of the chems on the back. if that helps at all.


----------



## ThomThomsk (May 20, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> Oh and also.. i think the film is 400/27



In which case it isn't FP4+, but it could be HP5+. If you can't get an answer on APUG then you won't get an answer anywhere...


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Thom.


----------



## hans (May 25, 2006)

2framesbelowzero said:
			
		

> Thanks to you all for the advice and info.
> I speak Dutch too. Thanks for the FP4 tip..excellent.


 

Hi the Hema B & W film are made by Ilford and should be developed as Ilford .. the 400 is than the same as the HP 5 the 100 as the FP 4


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 25, 2006)

Thanks very much Hans. Great to have you confirm it. Excellent.


----------



## hans (May 26, 2006)

your welcome,, good luck with developing it, if you are going to do that your self, its very easy with that film


----------



## hans (May 26, 2006)

found this ,,since I use Hema films at times ,,but it tels you they are the older type of Ilford film.. 


http://www.apug.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-7842.html


----------

